# Do people really buy Treks anymore?



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I am in the process of looking for a new bike. My current bike is a Trek 5500 which I have had since 2000 and really enjoyed riding but feel its time for something more up to date.
I have test ridden a number of bikes already and have narrowed down the choices.
Trek isn't one of the choices for reasons I won't get into, but I feel should at least test ride a Madone and make sure I making the right choice.
Here in southern California they have what are called Trek Superstores.
I have always been impressed with the size of these stores and number of bikes that they have on display. This makes sense being that Trek is probably the biggest selling road bike in the U.S. You would think that it would be a simple matter to set up a test ride on some sort of Madone in my size. When I called the store I was told they did not have a single 52cm Madone set up ready to ride. I wanted to try a 6 series and they offered to build up a 5.2 that was in their warehouse but it would take a couple of days. I asked what the options were to ride a 6 series and was told I would have to buy it first and then they could order it, in other words no test ride. Finally they told me Trek was having a demo day this weekend where I could possibly test ride a 6 series but I should get there early as there would be a large crowd competing to get a test ride. Its hard to believe that the biggest bike company in U.S. treats customers like this and just gives me one more reason not to buy a Trek. BTW the store got a 3 star rating on Yelp which tells you their customer service is not so great.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

I am also not happy with their customer services but thats give an indication that they have a lot of customers to serve. I am not saying that it is right thing but that is my assumption.

Go and test the madone 6 i have 5 series and I am changing the frame to 6 soon. They are great bikes.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

My LBS is a Trek dealer (only line he sells) but is a small shop that is really well known for their wrenching. Anyways, I stopped in and they had 5 Madones waiting to go out the door for customers to pick up. So, I'd say Trek is selling bikes; there are about 7 bike shops within a 25 mile radius so there's plenty of competition.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

duplicate


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm going to disagree on the Customer Service issue...I have had nothing but EXCELLENT customer service from TREK. 2008 Madone hit by a car, and they deemed the head tube crack a material defect being "resin rich" and provided a new frame at no cost. There was no way there was anything wrong with the bike - I got clipped and slammed me into the ditch - being an Engineer, I could identify the forces that went into the fork/frame and that's what caused the crack.

Fast forward a year later when I have to ship my 2010 6 series (the replacement to the 2008) back due to being knocked over and chipping the seat stay paint. TREK gets it, looks at it, says nothing wrong with the carbon, but they will repaint the bike for a very small fee. This is a paint shop that can't hardly keep up with all the bikes they are putting out.

Over the past 25+ yrs I've had many TREKS....and always get great customer service when the rare problem crops up.

YMMV.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe that the Trek "superstores" or "concept stores" are privately owned. I wanted to point this out because the service you got may have been indicative of the store itself and not Trek as a company. It is not uncommon for a single store to not have the specific bike you are looking for, especially in the winter, even though you may live in a warmer client.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

So to summarize -

You start a thread asking whether people actually buy TREK's any more.

You state that you have no interest in buying a TREK for some unknown reason.

You bash some superstore for not having the exact bike that you have no interest in buying.

When told of a demo day you don't want to attend becasue there may be others there.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

nor_cal_rider said:


> I'm going to disagree on the Customer Service issue...I have had nothing but EXCELLENT customer service from TREK. 2008 Madone hit by a car, and they deemed the head tube crack a material defect being "resin rich" and provided a new frame at no cost. There was no way there was anything wrong with the bike - I got clipped and slammed me into the ditch - being an Engineer, I could identify the forces that went into the fork/frame and that's what caused the crack.
> 
> Fast forward a year later when I have to ship my 2010 6 series (the replacement to the 2008) back due to being knocked over and chipping the seat stay paint. TREK gets it, looks at it, says nothing wrong with the carbon, but they will repaint the bike for a very small fee. This is a paint shop that can't hardly keep up with all the bikes they are putting out.
> 
> ...


Well its interesting that Trek would even ship a frame that they later say is defective. I hear a lot of stories about broken Trek frames, maybe its just because there are so many out there. I tried to get my 5500 repainted and Trek will not do it and if I get it repainted elsewhere it would void the warranty.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

jellis25 said:


> I believe that the Trek "superstores" or "concept stores" are privately owned. I wanted to point this out because the service you got may have been indicative of the store itself and not Trek as a company. It is not uncommon for a single store to not have the specific bike you are looking for, especially in the winter, even though you may live in a warmer client.


That may be true, but in San Diego there are several of these stores and they seem to be under the same management and not one store has a 52cm Madone that can be test ridden.
Shouldn't Trek have standards for dealers who are selling their bikes and have a large impact on customers perception of the company?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Are there geometry differences between the series 5 and 6? If not you should be able to make your decision based on riding the 5.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

icsloppl said:


> So to summarize -
> 
> You start a thread asking whether people actually buy TREK's any more.
> 
> ...


Obviously I have some interest in buying a Trek if I am interested in test riding one and owning several over 17 years. I just don't care for the Trek image as a company anymore and their products seem boring. Now they make it difficult to do a test ride.

Yes I did bash the store because they are not serving my need as a customer.
If that makes me a troll so be it. I often wear a large green monster hat with yellow horns just for fun too.

I don't know if they will even have the bike I am interested in at the demo day and I don't know how long I will have to wait to get on a bike. I might end up wasting half a day. Its certainly not ideal and not the case with Specialized, Cannondale and others.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Are there geometry differences between the series 5 and 6? If not you should be able to make your decision based on riding the 5.


Was told by the person at the Trek store that they ride differently.
Not sure exactly in what way, I guess somebody at the demo could explain it.


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

*No superstore...*

in my area. The dealer is a longtime, 20+ year Trek dealer, and they do not sell other major competing brands. They are always busy selling Treks of all types.


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

I bought a Trek recently.....my LBS has great service....great prices.....great set up......great bike......haven't found a down side....


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

jnbrown said:


> I tried to get my 5500 repainted and Trek will not do it and if I get it repainted elsewhere it would void the warranty.


This is stupid business practice and no one, not the least Trek, follows it. On the surface of their warranty statement, adding a warning bell is a "modification" and voids the entire warranty on the entire bike. I doubt a court will let them get away with that. 

I think Trek just wants to have the legal basis to argue that their arbitrary repair/replacement decisions must be respected. It's a legal strategy, not a warranty.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

jnbrown, you have not experienced Trek's service, you have experienced Trek Store of San Diego's service, which I hear is quite good. The reason they do not have a 52cm 6-series in their big stores is the same as the reason a small store would not have one. Sizes on the end of the scale are a big inventory risk (I ride 62's so I have the same problem you're experiencing). Give the 5 series a try, many stores wouldn't even have that option for you and do go to the demo because even though they're only likely to have a couple of the smaller sizes, like average sizes, there will be fewer people to try them out.

The 5 and the 6 series may ride a little differently, I have a 2011 5 series and can't imagine something riding much better. It's really a great riding frame. There are really a lot of very cool things about these bikes as well as having a really nice ride (imo). 

Trek 2.3, the reason painting carbon bikes voids the warranty (most compaines I think) is because to do a good paint job requires the old paint to be removed with sanding or chemicals. The companies that make these frames have no way of knowing how the old paint was removed and can no longer guarantee it's integrity. If a failure occurs the company can't determine if it was a manufacturing flaw or damage that occured due to an unknown paint/removal process. It is too bad that they won't offer a re-paint, they used to. I see one-color Treks around from time to time.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

davidka said:


> Trek 2.3, the reason painting carbon bikes voids the warranty (most compaines I think) is because to do a good paint job requires the old paint to be removed with sanding or chemicals. The companies that make these frames have no way of knowing how the old paint was removed and can no longer guarantee it's integrity. If a failure occurs the company can't determine if it was a manufacturing flaw or damage that occured due to an unknown paint/removal process. It is too bad that they won't offer a re-paint, they used to. I see one-color Treks around from time to time.


Heads I win, tails you lose???

They won't repaint (even if you pay) but they also won't let you have another professional do it (Trek could approve 6 geographically spread firms and make you go there as that solves their "quality" problem).


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Trek2.3 said:


> Heads I win, tails you lose???
> 
> They won't repaint (even if you pay) but they also won't let you have another professional do it (Trek could approve 6 geographically spread firms and make you go there as that solves their "quality" problem).


The reasons they won't allow aftermarket repainting are reasonable in my eyes. I am not aware of any carbon frame maker that will warranty a frame that was painted or reparied by a third party, nor am I aware of a mainstream brand other than Trek that has ever offered repainting services. Its too bad that they can't do it any more but it's not like this was a regular service offered by other brands. There must be a reason for that.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

So how to prevent scratching of the frame if the repaint option is available.

I am thinking about protective transparent tape. What do you think.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

icsloppl said:


> So to summarize -
> 
> You start a thread asking whether people actually buy TREK's any more.
> 
> ...



^what he said.

Frankly, I think Trek has relatively less boring and more technologically advanced bikes now than they did in 2000. Lance earned them a lot of money and drove sales more than engineering did. When he retired, they really ramped up engineering. Some may not like the corporate giant, but their bikes are nice.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Original poster seems to have answered his own question.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

After test riding a Tarmac S-Works I have pretty much decided I am getting one.
I am still going to do my due diligence and ride the Trek 5.2
I think by buying the Tarmac frameset and crankset and transferring the other parts from my Trek I will end up with way more bike than buying a Trek full bike.
It seems Trek doesn't have a frameset option.
I did test ride a "new" Madone back 2008 when it first came out and didn't care for it.
Umless it has changed drastically since I doubt I will like the 2011, but who know maybe I will be suprised.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

How much is a S-Works Tarmac frame/crankset? 

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/madone55/

That's ^^ a lot of bike for sub $4k.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

davidka said:


> How much is a S-Works Tarmac frame/crankset?
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/madone55/
> 
> That's ^^ a lot of bike for sub $4k.


Prices are on the Specialized web site, but $3000 for S-Works framset, $2100 for a SL3 Pro frameset.
I can probably get a few hundred $ off list price.
I think a fair comparison would be Trek 6 series.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I think a fair comparison would be the 4-series based on the technology offered. The Specialized is an Asian made frame and has a conventional seatpost and aluminum plugs to accept it's headset and BB (like the 4-series), The 5 and 6 series both have carbon in-mold bearing seats and seat masts. The 6 is made in USA if that's important ot you.

First and most important, you should buy the one you like the fit and ride of the most.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

davidka said:


> I think a fair comparison would be the 4-series based on the technology offered. The Specialized is an Asian made frame and has a conventional seatpost and aluminum plugs to accept it's headset and BB (like the 4-series), The 5 and 6 series both have carbon in-mold bearing seats and seat masts.


Wrong on both accounts:

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/microsite/SBCSite.jsp?n=TarmacSL3#/Light_Weight

I would rather have a conventional seat post, seat masts are problematic.



davidka said:


> The 6 is made in USA if that's important ot you.


Not really, even Trek has all frames below the 6 made in Asia and it probably won't be long until 6 goes there too just like Cannondale did with their highest end frames.



davidka said:


> First and most important, you should buy the one you like the fit and ride of the most


That's the one thing you got right.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, the LBS close to my house sells Trek, Cannondale and Specialized. They depend on the local distributors (different for each brand obviously) to supply bikes in a timely matter and handle warranty claims. Lately they have been selling more Cannondales (specially road bikes) because the distributor has been way more diligent with both delivery of new bikes and warranty claims. 

IMHO, Treks are nice bikes generally but their best bikes are the Madones and the Fuel EX and Top Fuel models of Mountain bikes. The lower end Trek road bikes are sub par compared to the more affordable Cannondales. The Cannondales look much better. I mean a 1 series or 2 series Trek just cant compare to a CAAD 8, 10 or an alloy synapse. Also I would much rather have a Supersix 5 (105) than a 2 or 3 series Trek. 

I was recently on the market for a road bike in the 2500USD range. I picked a Supersix 4 (SRAM rival with force bb30 cranks and Mavic aksium race wheels standard). The Trek alternative was a Trek Madone 4.7 with 105 and so so bonti wheels. It looked decent but the SuperSix was just a better choice no question. 

Also, on some of higher end Madones the logo and color combinations are just plain ugly. The frames are high quality though so its a matter of taste. The best bet is to go Project ONE.

In the lower end Mountain Bike range I would pick a Trek over the Cannondales. Both are so so but Trek has some nice 29ers in the 1000-2000usd range. Above that I would pick one of the Cannondales w/ Lefty. The Trek Fuel EX range still is probably the best choice in a 26in mtb and the longer travel models are some of the best freeride bikes made, the concentric rear pivot is superb and unique. 

I dont know much about the specialized range but seems really nice across the price range.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I stand corrected, I didn't know Specialized had gone to carbon cups. I guess that puts the frame on par with the 5-series. FWIW, I haven't had any issues with the seat masts and I think if there were real issues, forums like this one would be full of comments. For my money, I also prefer to have my choice of cranks (I ride 180's), plus the wider shell makes for plenty of room for both chainstay cross section and tire clearance so my preferred 25's clear very nicely. 

I hope you get to try one out, I've really enjoyed mine a lot.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

davidka said:


> The 5 and 6 series both have carbon in-mold bearing seats and seat masts.


Which are not necessarily a benefit to the buyer as they greatly limit seat height adjustments.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

jnbrown said:


> It seems Trek doesn't have a frameset option.


Your local Trek dealer can order the Madone's as a F/S option.
The 5.5, 6.5, and 6.9SSL are all available as a F/S, and include the frame, fork, headset, stem, and seatmast.


----------



## KDGast (Dec 12, 2004)

First, I like Trek bikes. I ride a Madone 5.2, a Fisher Cronus Pro, and my wife also rides a Madone. The people and service at the local Trek Store are good. But I must agree with the original poster regarding frame availability of Trek frame sizes. The local Trek store has no frames less than 56cm. The recent Trek demo days had no frames shorter than 54cm. I took my daughter to this demos day event where she was ready to test ride and buy. The Trek demo days had no bikes to fit her. She went to the Specialized store where they had smaller frames and she bought her bike there. Trek seems to be forgetting about or ignoring people less than 5'8" or less. This is unfortunate as we have money too and are ready to buy bike that fit us.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I did finally test ride a Madone 6.2
It turned out that a different Trek Store had several 52 cm Madones.
The first Trek store told me they checked and did not find one at any other store.
It seems one store really doesnt know what another other stores have in stock even though they are under the same management. Anyway the service at the second store was very good. At first the handlebars were way too high because of a 17 degree stem pointing up.
I had them flip it over and that was much better. I was surprised at how similar this bike rode to my 5500 even though the shape of the frame tubes are radically different.
It was slightly stiffer and the ride comfort was similar. The S-Works Tarmac felt much stiffer and climbed better. You do feel the road more on the Tarmac but it is not bad.
I decided to go with the Tarmac because its more what I was looking for.
I am sure the Madone is a fine bike for many especially if you are looking for a softer ride.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Happy for jnbrown, the hardcore troll.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

jnbrown said:


> I am in the process of looking for a new bike. My current bike is a Trek 5500 which I have had since 2000 and really enjoyed riding but feel its time for something more up to date.
> I have test ridden a number of bikes already and have narrowed down the choices.
> Trek isn't one of the choices for reasons I won't get into, but I feel should at least test ride a Madone and make sure I making the right choice.
> Here in southern California they have what are called Trek Superstores.
> I have always been impressed with the size of these stores and number of bikes that they have on display. This makes sense being that Trek is probably the biggest selling road bike in the U.S. You would think that it would be a simple matter to set up a test ride on some sort of Madone in my size. When I called the store I was told they did not have a single 52cm Madone set up ready to ride. I wanted to try a 6 series and they offered to build up a 5.2 that was in their warehouse but it would take a couple of days. I asked what the options were to ride a 6 series and was told I would have to buy it first and then they could order it, in other words no test ride. Finally they told me Trek was having a demo day this weekend where I could possibly test ride a 6 series but I should get there early as there would be a large crowd competing to get a test ride. Its hard to believe that the biggest bike company in U.S. treats customers like this and just gives me one more reason not to buy a Trek. BTW the store got a 3 star rating on Yelp which tells you their customer service is not so great.


1. Yes people are still buying Treks.
2. Yes Trek sells frame sets.
3. I just bought a CF frameset from Trek Bicycle Superstore in San Diego which appears to be one of the stores you mentioned. My sale was handled by store mgr (RD) and the entire transaction was awesome from start to finish.
4. It is easy to find fault with something if you approach it with the attitude that you are looking for reasons not to like it.
5. Good luck with the Tarmac. I own a Roubaix also and both companies build great bikes which are supported with great customer service.


----------



## trekalpha1.1 (Jan 26, 2011)

nor_cal_rider said:


> I'm going to disagree on the Customer Service issue...I have had nothing but EXCELLENT customer service from TREK. 2008 Madone hit by a car, and they deemed the head tube crack a material defect being "resin rich" and provided a new frame at no cost. There was no way there was anything wrong with the bike - I got clipped and slammed me into the ditch - being an Engineer, I could identify the forces that went into the fork/frame and that's what caused the crack.
> 
> Fast forward a year later when I have to ship my 2010 6 series (the replacement to the 2008) back due to being knocked over and chipping the seat stay paint. TREK gets it, looks at it, says nothing wrong with the carbon, but they will repaint the bike for a very small fee. This is a paint shop that can't hardly keep up with all the bikes they are putting out.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with you as well i just bought a new trek back in the fall and was very happy with the service. They were polite and didnt force me to buy a bike or any accessories that i didnt want. I saw a bike that caught my eye and they looked at it with me, they said it would be a great bike for my build and the type of riding id be doing. Finallized my purchase and they fit me for it right on the spot for free. Every time I walk in the door they know me by name. Theres a bike shop about 5 miles from mine and they charge 35 bucks to fit you for you bike. If someone is buying a high end bike from you i think the least you can do for them doing business with you is fit them for free to show hey we want you to come back to our shop. Overall GREAT customer service and will further do business with trek.


----------

